# thinkpad r61i + wifi

## donmateo

Witam,

mam problem z konfiguracja karty Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG. Przejrzałem kilka stron z problemami związanymi z tą kartą, ale w sumie nie wiem od czego zacząć:

Wykonałem wszystko z tego poradnika: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Iwlwifi

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

15:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b6)
```

dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #4 SMP Wed Oct 1 14:00:20 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009d800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009d800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f6d0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f6d0000 - 000000007f6dd000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f6dd000 - 000000007f700000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007f700000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1142MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

Scan SMP from c0000000 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c009fc00 for 1024 bytes.

Scan SMP from c00f0000 for 65536 bytes.

found SMP MP-table at [c00f6ad0] 000f6ad0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 521936) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   521936

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   521936

On node 0 totalpages: 521936

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2285 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 290275 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F6AA0, 0024 (r2 LENOVO)

ACPI: XSDT 7F6D2081, 0084 (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 7F6D2200, 00F4 (r3 LENOVO TP-7P        2120 LNVO        1)

ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0442): Optional field "Gpe1Block" has zero address or length: 000000000000102C/0 [20070126]

ACPI: DSDT 7F6D261D, A683 (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 7F6E4000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 7F6D23B4, 0269 (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: ECDT 7F6DCCA0, 0052 (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120 LNVO        1)

ACPI: APIC 7F6DCCF2, 0068 (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120 LNVO        1)

ACPI: MCFG 7F6DCD5A, 003C (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120 LNVO        1)

ACPI: HPET 7F6DCD96, 0038 (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120 LNVO        1)

ACPI: SLIC 7F6DCE62, 0176 (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 7F6DCFD8, 0028 (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E26D9, 025F (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E2938, 00A6 (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E29DE, 04F7 (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: SSDT 7F6E2ED5, 01D8 (r1 LENOVO TP-7P        2120 INTL 20050513)

ACPI: DMI detected: Lenovo ThinkPad R61

ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:70000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 517859

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda4

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1862.059 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2063048k/2087744k available (3474k kernel code, 23568k reserved, 1762k data, 284k init, 1170240k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe14000 - 0xfffff000   (1964 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0625000 - 0xc066c000   ( 284 kB)

      .data : 0xc0464803 - 0xc061d198   (1762 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc0464803   (3474 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3730.58 BogoMIPS (lpj=7461160)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

using mwait in idle threads.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 1466 Objects with 61 Devices 334 Methods 27 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0002) - 11 Objects with 0 Devices 7 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0003) - 7 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0004) - 4 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0005) - 14 Objects with 0 Devices 5 Methods 0 Regions

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0006) - 14 Objects with 1 Devices 2 Methods 0 Regions

 tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2390  @ 1.86GHz stepping 0d

Booting processor 1/1 ip 4000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3723.77 BogoMIPS (lpj=7447545)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2390  @ 1.86GHz stepping 0d

Total of 2 processors activated (7454.35 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]:

Measured 530306 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.

Marking TSC unstable due to: check_tsc_sync_source failed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

device: 'platform': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:platform

bus: 'platform': registered

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>'

net_namespace: 244 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

device class 'pci_bus': registering

bus: 'pci': registered

device class 'tty': registering

device class 'vtconsole': registering

device: 'vtcon0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vtcon0

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

device class 'dmi': registering

device: 'id': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:id

PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

Registering sys device '<NULL>'

Registering sys device '<NULL>'

device class 'block': registering

device class 'misc': registering

evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 9 Wake, Enabled 3 Runtime GPEs in this block

ACPI: EC: EC description table is found, configuring boot EC

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:............................................................

Initialized 26/27 Regions 107/107 Fields 45/45 Buffers 49/62 Packages (1525 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.<5>ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query honored via DMI

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

.......

Executed 8 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 68 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

bus: 'acpi': registered

device: 'LNXSYSTM:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:LNXSYSTM:00

bus: 'acpi': add device LNXSYSTM:00

device: 'LNXPWRBN:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:LNXPWRBN:00

bus: 'acpi': add device LNXPWRBN:00

device: 'ACPI0007:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI0007:00

bus: 'acpi': add device ACPI0007:00

device: 'ACPI0007:01': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI0007:01

bus: 'acpi': add device ACPI0007:01

device: 'device:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:00

bus: 'acpi': add device device:00

device: 'device:00': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'PNP0C0F:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C0F:00

device: 'PNP0C0F:01': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:01

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C0F:01

device: 'PNP0C0F:02': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:02

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C0F:02

device: 'PNP0C0F:03': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:03

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C0F:03

device: 'PNP0C0F:04': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:04

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C0F:04

device: 'PNP0C0F:05': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:05

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C0F:05

device: 'PNP0C0F:06': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:06

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C0F:06

device: 'PNP0C0F:07': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:07

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C0F:07

device: 'PNP0C01:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C01:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C01:00

device: 'PNP0C0D:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0D:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C0D:00

device: 'PNP0C0E:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0E:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C0E:00

device: 'PNP0A08:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0A08:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0A08:00

device: 'device:01': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:01

bus: 'acpi': add device device:01

device: 'device:01': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'PNP0C02:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C02:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C02:00

device: 'PNP0000:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0000:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0000:00

device: 'PNP0100:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0100:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0100:00

device: 'PNP0103:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0103:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0103:00

device: 'PNP0200:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0200:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0200:00

device: 'PNP0800:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0800:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0800:00

device: 'PNP0C04:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C04:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C04:00

device: 'PNP0B00:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0B00:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0B00:00

device: 'PNP0303:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0303:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0303:00

device: 'IBM3780:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:IBM3780:00

bus: 'acpi': add device IBM3780:00

device: 'PNP0C09:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C09:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C09:00

device: 'LNXPOWER:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:LNXPOWER:00

bus: 'acpi': add device LNXPOWER:00

device: 'PNP0C0A:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0A:00

bus: 'acpi': add device PNP0C0A:00

device: 'ACPI0003:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI0003:00

bus: 'acpi': add device ACPI0003:00

device: 'IBM0068:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:IBM0068:00

bus: 'acpi': add device IBM0068:00

device: 'device:02': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:02

bus: 'acpi': add device device:02

device: 'device:03': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:03

bus: 'acpi': add device device:03

device: 'device:03': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:04': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:04

bus: 'acpi': add device device:04

device: 'device:04': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:05': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:05

bus: 'acpi': add device device:05

device: 'device:05': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:06': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:06

bus: 'acpi': add device device:06

device: 'device:06': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:07': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:07

bus: 'acpi': add device device:07

device: 'device:08': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:08

bus: 'acpi': add device device:08

device: 'device:08': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:09': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:09

bus: 'acpi': add device device:09

device: 'device:09': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:0a': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0a

bus: 'acpi': add device device:0a

device: 'device:0a': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:0b': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0b

bus: 'acpi': add device device:0b

device: 'device:0b': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:0c': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0c

bus: 'acpi': add device device:0c

device: 'device:0c': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:0d': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0d

bus: 'acpi': add device device:0d

device: 'device:0d': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:0e': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0e

bus: 'acpi': add device device:0e

device: 'device:0e': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:0f': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0f

bus: 'acpi': add device device:0f

device: 'device:0f': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:10': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:10

bus: 'acpi': add device device:10

device: 'device:10': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:11': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:11

bus: 'acpi': add device device:11

device: 'device:11': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:12': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:12

bus: 'acpi': add device device:12

device: 'device:12': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:13': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:13

bus: 'acpi': add device device:13

device: 'device:13': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:14': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:14

bus: 'acpi': add device device:14

device: 'device:14': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:15': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:15

bus: 'acpi': add device device:15

device: 'device:15': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:16': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:16

bus: 'acpi': add device device:16

device: 'device:16': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:17': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:17

bus: 'acpi': add device device:17

device: 'device:17': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:18': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:18

bus: 'acpi': add device device:18

device: 'device:18': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:19': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:19

bus: 'acpi': add device device:19

device: 'device:19': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:1a': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1a

bus: 'acpi': add device device:1a

device: 'device:1a': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:1b': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1b

bus: 'acpi': add device device:1b

device: 'device:1b': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:1c': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1c

bus: 'acpi': add device device:1c

device: 'device:1c': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:1d': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1d

bus: 'acpi': add device device:1d

device: 'device:1d': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:1e': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1e

bus: 'acpi': add device device:1e

device: 'device:1e': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:1f': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1f

bus: 'acpi': add device device:1f

device: 'device:1f': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:20': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:20

bus: 'acpi': add device device:20

device: 'device:20': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:21': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:21

bus: 'acpi': add device device:21

device: 'device:21': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:22': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:22

bus: 'acpi': add device device:22

device: 'device:22': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'device:23': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:23

bus: 'acpi': add device device:23

device: 'device:23': dev_uevent: bus uevent() returned -12

device: 'LNXTHERM:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:LNXTHERM:00

bus: 'acpi': add device LNXTHERM:00

device: 'LNXTHERM:01': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:LNXTHERM:01

bus: 'acpi': add device LNXTHERM:01

device: 'LNXTHERM:02': device_add

PM: Adding info for acpi:LNXTHERM:02

bus: 'acpi': add device LNXTHERM:02

bus: 'acpi': add driver ec

bus: 'acpi': driver_probe_device: matched device PNP0C09:00 with driver ec

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: probing driver ec with device PNP0C09:00

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x12, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

driver: 'PNP0C09:00': driver_bound: bound to device 'ec'

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: bound device PNP0C09:00 to driver ec

bus: 'acpi': add driver pci_root

bus: 'acpi': driver_probe_device: matched device PNP0A08:00 with driver pci_root

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: probing driver pci_root with device PNP0A08:00

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

device: 'pci0000:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pci0000:00

device: '0000:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:0000:00

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.EXP2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

device: '0000:00:00.0': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:00.0

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:00.0

device: '0000:00:02.0': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:02.0

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:02.0

device: '0000:00:02.1': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:02.1

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:02.1

device: '0000:00:1a.0': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1a.0

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1a.0

device: '0000:00:1a.1': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1a.1

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1a.1

device: '0000:00:1a.7': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1a.7

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1a.7

device: '0000:00:1b.0': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1b.0

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1b.0

device: '0000:00:1c.0': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1c.0

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1c.0

device: '0000:00:1c.1': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1c.1

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1c.1

device: '0000:00:1c.2': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1c.2

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1c.2

device: '0000:00:1d.0': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.0

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1d.0

device: '0000:00:1d.1': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.1

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1d.1

device: '0000:00:1d.2': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.2

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1d.2

device: '0000:00:1d.7': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1d.7

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1d.7

device: '0000:00:1e.0': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1e.0

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1e.0

device: '0000:00:1f.0': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1f.0

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1f.0

device: '0000:00:1f.1': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1f.1

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1f.1

device: '0000:00:1f.2': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1f.2

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1f.2

device: '0000:00:1f.3': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:00:1f.3

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:00:1f.3

device: '0000:02': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:0000:02

device: '0000:03:00.0': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:03:00.0

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:03:00.0

device: '0000:03': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:0000:03

device: '0000:04:00.0': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:04:00.0

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:04:00.0

device: '0000:04': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:0000:04

device: '0000:15:00.0': device_add

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:15:00.0

bus: 'pci': add device 0000:15:00.0

device: '0000:16': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:0000:16

device: '0000:15': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:0000:15

driver: 'PNP0A08:00': driver_bound: bound to device 'pci_root'

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: bound device PNP0A08:00 to driver pci_root

bus: 'acpi': add driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': driver_probe_device: matched device PNP0C0F:00 with driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: probing driver pci_link with device PNP0C0F:00

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11)

driver: 'PNP0C0F:00': driver_bound: bound to device 'pci_link'

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: bound device PNP0C0F:00 to driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': driver_probe_device: matched device PNP0C0F:01 with driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: probing driver pci_link with device PNP0C0F:01

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

driver: 'PNP0C0F:01': driver_bound: bound to device 'pci_link'

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: bound device PNP0C0F:01 to driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': driver_probe_device: matched device PNP0C0F:02 with driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: probing driver pci_link with device PNP0C0F:02

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

driver: 'PNP0C0F:02': driver_bound: bound to device 'pci_link'

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: bound device PNP0C0F:02 to driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': driver_probe_device: matched device PNP0C0F:03 with driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: probing driver pci_link with device PNP0C0F:03

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

driver: 'PNP0C0F:03': driver_bound: bound to device 'pci_link'

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: bound device PNP0C0F:03 to driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': driver_probe_device: matched device PNP0C0F:04 with driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: probing driver pci_link with device PNP0C0F:04

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

driver: 'PNP0C0F:04': driver_bound: bound to device 'pci_link'

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: bound device PNP0C0F:04 to driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': driver_probe_device: matched device PNP0C0F:05 with driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: probing driver pci_link with device PNP0C0F:05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

driver: 'PNP0C0F:05': driver_bound: bound to device 'pci_link'

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: bound device PNP0C0F:05 to driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': driver_probe_device: matched device PNP0C0F:06 with driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: probing driver pci_link with device PNP0C0F:06

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

driver: 'PNP0C0F:06': driver_bound: bound to device 'pci_link'

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: bound device PNP0C0F:06 to driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': driver_probe_device: matched device PNP0C0F:07 with driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: probing driver pci_link with device PNP0C0F:07

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

driver: 'PNP0C0F:07': driver_bound: bound to device 'pci_link'

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: bound device PNP0C0F:07 to driver pci_link

bus: 'acpi': add driver power

bus: 'acpi': driver_probe_device: matched device LNXPOWER:00 with driver power

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: probing driver power with device LNXPOWER:00

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

driver: 'LNXPOWER:00': driver_bound: bound to device 'power'

bus: 'acpi': really_probe: bound device LNXPOWER:00 to driver power

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

bus: 'pnp': registered

pnp: PnP ACPI init

device: 'pnp0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:pnp0

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

device: '00:00': device_add

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:00

bus: 'pnp': add device 00:00

device: '00:01': device_add

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:01

bus: 'pnp': add device 00:01

device: '00:02': device_add

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:02

bus: 'pnp': add device 00:02

device: '00:03': device_add

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:03

bus: 'pnp': add device 00:03

device: '00:04': device_add

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:04

bus: 'pnp': add device 00:04

device: '00:05': device_add

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:05

bus: 'pnp': add device 00:05

device: '00:06': device_add

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:06

bus: 'pnp': add device 00:06

device: '00:07': device_add

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:07

bus: 'pnp': add device 00:07

device: '00:08': device_add

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:08

bus: 'pnp': add device 00:08

device: '00:09': device_add

PM: Adding info for pnp:00:09

bus: 'pnp': add device 00:09

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

device class 'scsi_host': registering

bus: 'scsi': registered

device class 'scsi_device': registering

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

bus: 'usb': registered

device class 'usb_host': registering

bus: 'usb': add driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

bus: 'usb': add driver hub

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

bus: 'usb': add driver usb

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

bus: 'serio': registered

device class 'input': registering

device class 'power_supply': registering

device class 'thermal': registering

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

device class 'net': registering

device class 'ieee80211': registering

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

device class 'mem': registering

device: 'mem': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:mem

device: 'kmem': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:kmem

device: 'null': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:null

device: 'port': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:port

device: 'zero': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:zero

device: 'full': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:full

device: 'random': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:random

device: 'urandom': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:urandom

device: 'kmsg': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:kmsg

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

bus: 'pnp': add driver system

bus: 'pnp': driver_probe_device: matched device 00:00 with driver system

bus: 'pnp': really_probe: probing driver system with device 00:00

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xc3fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc4000-0xc7fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc8000-0xcbfff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xcc000-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xe3fff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe4000-0xe7fff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe8000-0xebfff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xec000-0xeffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

driver: '00:00': driver_bound: bound to device 'system'

bus: 'pnp': really_probe: bound device 00:00 to driver system

bus: 'pnp': driver_probe_device: matched device 00:02 with driver system

bus: 'pnp': really_probe: probing driver system with device 00:02

system 00:02: ioport range 0x164e-0x164f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x15e0-0x15ef has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1600-0x165f could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed4bfff could not be reserved

system 00:02: iomem range 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff could not be reserved

driver: '00:02': driver_bound: bound to device 'system'

bus: 'pnp': really_probe: bound device 00:02 to driver system

device class 'firmware': registering

device: 'lo': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:lo

bus: 'ssb': registered

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 0xfc000000-0xfdffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000f80fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: 0xdc100000-0xdfcfffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000dfe00000-0x00000000dfefffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: 0xfe000000-0xfe0fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 22, cardbus bridge: 0000:15:00.0

  IO window: 0x00004000-0x000040ff

  IO window: 0x00004400-0x000044ff

  PREFETCH window: 0xf4000000-0xf7ffffff

  MEM window: 0x88000000-0x8bffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 4000-7fff

  MEM window: 0xf8300000-0xfbffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000f4000000-0x00000000f7ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1e.0 (0005 -> 0007)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:15:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:15:00.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>'

Registering sys device '<NULL>'

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>'

Registering sys device '<NULL>'

Machine check exception polling timer started.

device class 'msr': registering

device: 'msr0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:msr0

device: 'msr1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:msr1

device class 'cpuid': registering

device: 'cpu0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu0

device: 'cpu1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu1

device: 'microcode': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:microcode

Registering platform device 'microcode'. Parent at platform

device: 'microcode': device_add

PM: Adding info for platform:microcode

bus: 'platform': add device microcode

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>'

Registering sys device '<NULL>'

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>'

Registering sys device '<NULL>'

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>'

Registering sys device '<NULL>'

Registering sysdev class '<NULL>'

Registering sys device '<NULL>'

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

device: 'tty': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty

device: 'console': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:console

device: 'ptmx': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptmx

device: 'tty0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty0

device class 'vc': registering

device: 'vcs': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs

device: 'vcsa': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa

device: 'tty1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty1

device: 'tty2': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty2

device: 'tty3': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty3

device: 'tty4': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty4

device: 'tty5': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty5

device: 'tty6': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty6

device: 'tty7': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty7

device: 'tty8': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty8

device: 'tty9': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty9

device: 'tty10': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty10

device: 'tty11': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty11

device: 'tty12': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty12

device: 'tty13': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty13

device: 'tty14': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty14

device: 'tty15': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty15

device: 'tty16': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty16

device: 'tty17': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty17

device: 'tty18': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty18

device: 'tty19': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty19

device: 'tty20': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty20

device: 'tty21': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty21

device: 'tty22': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty22

device: 'tty23': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty23

device: 'tty24': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty24

device: 'tty25': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty25

device: 'tty26': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty26

device: 'tty27': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty27

device: 'tty28': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty28

device: 'tty29': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty29

device: 'tty30': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty30

device: 'tty31': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty31

device: 'tty32': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty32

device: 'tty33': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty33

device: 'tty34': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty34

device: 'tty35': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty35

device: 'tty36': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty36

device: 'tty37': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty37

device: 'tty38': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty38

device: 'tty39': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty39

device: 'tty40': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty40

device: 'tty41': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty41

device: 'tty42': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty42

device: 'tty43': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty43

device: 'tty44': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty44

device: 'tty45': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty45

device: 'tty46': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty46

device: 'tty47': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty47

device: 'tty48': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty48

device: 'tty49': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty49

device: 'tty50': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty50

device: 'tty51': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty51

device: 'tty52': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty52

device: 'tty53': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty53

device: 'tty54': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty54

device: 'tty55': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty55

device: 'tty56': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty56

device: 'tty57': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty57

device: 'tty58': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty58

device: 'tty59': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty59

device: 'tty60': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty60

device: 'tty61': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty61

device: 'tty62': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty62

device: 'tty63': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:tty63

device: 'ptyp0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyp0

device: 'ptyp1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyp1

device: 'ptyp2': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyp2

device: 'ptyp3': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyp3

device: 'ptyp4': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyp4

device: 'ptyp5': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyp5

device: 'ptyp6': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyp6

device: 'ptyp7': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyp7

device: 'ptyp8': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyp8

device: 'ptyp9': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyp9

device: 'ptypa': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptypa

device: 'ptypb': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptypb

device: 'ptypc': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptypc

device: 'ptypd': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptypd

device: 'ptype': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptype

device: 'ptypf': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptypf

device: 'ptyq0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyq0

device: 'ptyq1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyq1

device: 'ptyq2': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyq2

device: 'ptyq3': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyq3

device: 'ptyq4': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyq4

device: 'ptyq5': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyq5

device: 'ptyq6': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyq6

device: 'ptyq7': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyq7

device: 'ptyq8': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyq8

device: 'ptyq9': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyq9

device: 'ptyqa': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyqa

device: 'ptyqb': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyqb

device: 'ptyqc': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyqc

device: 'ptyqd': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyqd

device: 'ptyqe': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyqe

device: 'ptyqf': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyqf

device: 'ptyr0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyr0

device: 'ptyr1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyr1

device: 'ptyr2': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyr2

device: 'ptyr3': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyr3

device: 'ptyr4': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyr4

device: 'ptyr5': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyr5

device: 'ptyr6': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyr6

device: 'ptyr7': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyr7

device: 'ptyr8': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyr8

device: 'ptyr9': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyr9

device: 'ptyra': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyra

device: 'ptyrb': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyrb

device: 'ptyrc': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyrc

device: 'ptyrd': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyrd

device: 'ptyre': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyre

device: 'ptyrf': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyrf

device: 'ptys0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptys0

device: 'ptys1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptys1

device: 'ptys2': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptys2

device: 'ptys3': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptys3

device: 'ptys4': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptys4

device: 'ptys5': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptys5

device: 'ptys6': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptys6

device: 'ptys7': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptys7

device: 'ptys8': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptys8

device: 'ptys9': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptys9

device: 'ptysa': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptysa

device: 'ptysb': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptysb

device: 'ptysc': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptysc

device: 'ptysd': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptysd

device: 'ptyse': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyse

device: 'ptysf': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptysf

device: 'ptyt0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyt0

device: 'ptyt1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyt1

device: 'ptyt2': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyt2

device: 'ptyt3': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyt3

device: 'ptyt4': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyt4

device: 'ptyt5': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyt5

device: 'ptyt6': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyt6

device: 'ptyt7': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyt7

device: 'ptyt8': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyt8

device: 'ptyt9': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyt9

device: 'ptyta': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyta

device: 'ptytb': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptytb

device: 'ptytc': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptytc

device: 'ptytd': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptytd

device: 'ptyte': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyte

device: 'ptytf': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptytf

device: 'ptyu0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyu0

device: 'ptyu1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyu1

device: 'ptyu2': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyu2

device: 'ptyu3': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyu3

device: 'ptyu4': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyu4

device: 'ptyu5': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyu5

device: 'ptyu6': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyu6

device: 'ptyu7': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyu7

device: 'ptyu8': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyu8

device: 'ptyu9': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyu9

device: 'ptyua': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyua

device: 'ptyub': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyub

device: 'ptyuc': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyuc

device: 'ptyud': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyud

device: 'ptyue': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyue

device: 'ptyuf': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyuf

device: 'ptyv0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyv0

device: 'ptyv1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyv1

device: 'ptyv2': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyv2

device: 'ptyv3': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyv3

device: 'ptyv4': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyv4

device: 'ptyv5': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyv5

device: 'ptyv6': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyv6

device: 'ptyv7': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyv7

device: 'ptyv8': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyv8

device: 'ptyv9': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyv9

device: 'ptyva': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyva

device: 'ptyvb': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyvb

device: 'ptyvc': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyvc

device: 'ptyvd': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyvd

device: 'ptyve': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyve

device: 'ptyvf': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyvf

device: 'ptyw0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyw0

device: 'ptyw1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyw1

device: 'ptyw2': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyw2

device: 'ptyw3': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyw3

device: 'ptyw4': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyw4

device: 'ptyw5': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyw5

device: 'ptyw6': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyw6

device: 'ptyw7': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyw7

device: 'ptyw8': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyw8

device: 'ptyw9': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyw9

device: 'ptywa': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptywa

device: 'ptywb': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptywb

device: 'ptywc': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptywc

device: 'ptywd': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptywd

device: 'ptywe': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptywe

device: 'ptywf': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptywf

device: 'ptyx0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyx0

device: 'ptyx1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyx1

device: 'ptyx2': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyx2

device: 'ptyx3': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyx3

device: 'ptyx4': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyx4

device: 'ptyx5': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyx5

device: 'ptyx6': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyx6

device: 'ptyx7': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyx7

device: 'ptyx8': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyx8

device: 'ptyx9': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyx9

device: 'ptyxa': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyxa

device: 'ptyxb': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyxb

device: 'ptyxc': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyxc

device: 'ptyxd': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyxd

device: 'ptyxe': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyxe

device: 'ptyxf': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyxf

device: 'ptyy0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyy0

device: 'ptyy1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyy1

device: 'ptyy2': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyy2

device: 'ptyy3': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyy3

device: 'ptyy4': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyy4

device: 'ptyy5': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyy5

device: 'ptyy6': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyy6

device: 'ptyy7': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyy7

device: 'ptyy8': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyy8

device: 'ptyy9': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyy9

device: 'ptyya': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyya

device: 'ptyyb': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyyb

device: 'ptyyc': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyyc

device: 'ptyyd': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyyd

device: 'ptyye': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyye

device: 'ptyyf': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyyf

device: 'ptyz0': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyz0

device: 'ptyz1': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyz1

device: 'ptyz2': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyz2

device: 'ptyz3': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyz3

device: 'ptyz4': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyz4

device: 'ptyz5': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyz5

device: 'ptyz6': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyz6

device: 'ptyz7': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyz7

device: 'ptyz8': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyz8

device: 'ptyz9': device_add

PM: Adding info for No Bus:ptyz9

device: 'ptyza': device_add
```

System jest nowy bo dopiero niedawno kupiłem tego lapka, ale trudno jest coś zrobić na gentoo bez neta. Proszę o pomoc  :Smile: 

--- Edytowane przez moderatora.

Poprawiony listing dmesga - "rozjeżdżał" stronę.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## SlashBeast

Konkretnie z czym masz problem? iwl3945 w kernel i tyle, użyj network-menagera,.

----------

## donmateo

hmm a możesz coś dokładniej napisać?  bo robie tak jak na stronie http://gentoo-wiki.com/Iwlwifi i tam jest żeby wkompilować iwl jako moduł, zrobiłem to, ale w /etc/init.d nie mam nic o nazwie wlan. i nie mogę tego wystartować. Network-menager to konkretny pakiet?

EDIT:

znalazłem gdzieś poradę żeby wywalić iwl3945-ucode. co o tym myślicie? Już brak mi cierpliwości. Za każdym razem muszę ściągać pliki na innym kompie i kopiować do distfiles, a to jest bardzo kłopotliwe dlatego bardzo zależy mi na uruchomieniu tej karty.

EDIT2:

Nie emergowałem niczego wiecej oprócz dhcpcd. Czy to wystarczy do nawiązania połączenie wifi?

----------

## magnum_pl

A nie masz czasem karty ipw3945 w r61? u mnie w r61 jest  wlasnie ipw3945 i dziala na paczkach z portage ipw3945. Poczytaj to http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ipw3945

----------

## donmateo

jeśli się nie mylę to ipw, iwl to firmware, a ipw nie jest już wspierany. Więc lepiej korzystać z nowszego  :Smile:  ma ktoś jeszcze jakiś pomysł?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

donmateo, do tej pory nie powiedziałeś tak naprawdę jaki masz z tą kartą problem. Możemy tylko się domyślać, że Ci w ogóle nie działa. Definiuj swoje problemy zrozumiale.

Co do samej karty - pokaż co wkompilowałeś odnośnie niej w jądro.

----------

## matiit

Potrzebny firmware w /lib/firmware, moduł iwl3945, ustawienie polączenia (dhcpcd starczy, chyba że masz wpa to wtedy przyda się wpa_supplicant)

----------

## donmateo

 *Quote:*   

> Co do samej karty - pokaż co wkompilowałeś odnośnie niej w jądro.

 

to samo co podałem już w dwa razy cytowanym tutorialu, nic więcej.

matiit, dzięki, pomogło. Problem był taki, że nie miałem wlan0 po wpisaniu ifconfig. emerge wpa_supplicant pomogło, dzięki:)

----------

## SlashBeast

na_pewno miałeś ale nie podniesione, ifconfig -a robisz i widzisz. a w init.d wlan0 może być jak sobie zrobisz do niego link (z net.lo) i w /etc/conf.d/net ustawisz sieć, ja osobiście używam skryptów do podnoszenia sieci coś w stylu:

```
#!/bin/sh

test -f /var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid && kill -9 `cat /var/run/dhcpcd-wlan0.pid`

ifconfig wlan0 down; rmmod iwl3945 && rmmod mac80211 && modprobe iwl3945

ifconfig wlan0 up 

iwconfig wlan0 key "tutaj klucz"

iwconfig wlan0 essid tutaj_nazwa_sieci

dhcpcd wlan0

```

celowo wyładowywuje moduły od sieciówki, czasem przy zerwaniu połączenia nie moge go wznowić, kłade interface, podnosze, ustawiam, dalej zonk, a dzieki temu bez problemu działa.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## donmateo

Dzięki SlashBeast. Nie tworze skryptu tylko wpisuje twoje polecenia bezpośrednio i wywala mi się przy 

```
iwconfig wlan0 key
```

. Później przytocze treść błedu bo muszę ją przepisać bo operator ">" coś nie działa  :Smile: 

Myślę że ważniejszą informacją będzie to, że wywala się również przy /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start. Błąd to:

```
ioclt[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Opperation not supported

th param 4 value 0x0

Starting wpa_cli on wlan0

Backgrounding
```

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## SlashBeast

Jakie masz zabezpieczenie sieci?

----------

## donmateo

wiem że WPA, ale jakie dokładnie to nie. Jak można to szybko sprawdzić?

EDIT:

może 

```
rc-update show
```

 ?

----------

## rofro

sprawdzenie sieci to

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

lub dla wszystkich interfejsów

```
iwlist scan 
```

u mnie pokazuje tak mój punkt dostępowy:

```
         Cell 03 - Address: 00:1D:7E:BC:E7:4C

                    ESSID:"linksys"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=70/100  Signal level=-47 dBm  Noise level=-60 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000011505f1eee
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

ssociate_timeout_wlan0=5

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 10"
```

 /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="linksys"

   proto=WPA

   group=TKIP

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   #wpa_passphrase <ssid> [passphrase]

   psk="klucz wygenerowany z hasla i ssid"

   priority=2

}
```

oczywiście link z /etc/init.d/net.lo do /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 a potem

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

ewentualnie do sprawdzenia

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status

wpa_cli status
```

----------

## donmateo

Witam,

przepraszam za zwłokę, ale przez kilka dni nie miałem dostepu do neta. Moje zabezpieczenie sieci to WPA-PSK. Przy wpisywaniu /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start wywala mi błąd:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

th param 4 value 0x0

Starting wpa_cli on wlan0

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant

wpa_ctrl_open: no such file or dir
```

o co chodzi w pierwszej linijce?

Jak poprawnie powinien wygladac plik /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf ?

----------

## rofro

Zobacz poprzednią wiadomość. Tam dałem zawartość moich plików poprzednich do połączenia.

komunikatami ioctl się nie przejmuj

http://lists.berlios.de/pipermail/bcm43xx-dev/2007-August/005665.html

----------

## donmateo

```
psk="klucz wygenerowany z hasla i ssid"
```

Dzięki, ale w tym momencie chyba się nie zgadzamy, bo ja sam podałem ruterowi hasło, i w innych systemach wystarczy to moje hasło żeby się połączyć. 

w ustawieniach rutera mam:

```
Cipher Type      :Both

PSK / EAP      :PSK

Network Key      :moje wymyślone hasło
```

A w Twoim przypadku klucz pewnie składa się z 64 znaków czy jakoś tak. Reszta plików jest taka sama jak Twoje. Mimo wszystko zaraz jeszcze raz spróbuje.

----------

## donmateo

OK, działa, ale przy włączaniu pojawia się komunikat: Failed to configure wlan0 in the background. Da się jakoś tego pozbyć?

Wielkie dzięki za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

